
Headphone Jacks Are the New Power Plugs - archagon
http://beta-blog.archagon.net/2016/06/21/headphones/
======
smt88
This does a great job at making a point (and concisely, too!) but I think this
is the paragraph that stands out the most:

"In the past, every time a prominent piece of technology was removed from my
Apple hardware — most recently the CD drive and the Ethernet port — my
response was ambivalent because I had already been happily using the
alternative for a while. Wi-Fi, despite its flaws, offered countless
advantages over Ethernet, leading to rapid adoption. Steam, iTunes, and
Netflix had made me almost forget that CDs were still a thing by the time I
got my Retina Macbook Pro. It almost goes without saying that these
technologies were standard and universal — nobody would have accepted them
otherwise. But there’s no Next Best Thing in headphones. This is an entirely
artificial change."

I despise Apple products because so many the decisions seem to be about Apple
and not about me. Amazon has the opposite philosophy, and I'm a voracious
consumer of Amazon products (even though I find their ethics to be suspect).
Amazon gives me no choice because they are better than all their competitors.
Apple makes me beg for a competitor and even accept compromises in order to
get away from their anti-consumer decisions (like this one).

